# Verstärkung für unsere Raid´s



## Icho (19. April 2007)

Wir sind eine neu Gegründete Gilde auf dem Server Malygos und suchen noch Verstärkung für unsere Gilde und unsere  Raid´s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind ein freundlicher Haufen und bei uns steht der Spass im Vordergrund. Wir Raiden 2 mal die Woche und verbessern gemeinsam unsere Ausrüstung. 
Hilfe ist bei uns kein Fremdwort und wir unterstützen uns gegenseitig, damit alle vorrankommen.

Wir gehen 2x die Woche Kara und wollen auch die 25´er Ini´s mal angehen.

Es gibt bei uns kein Dkp mehr, die Loots werden nach need und nutzen des Raid´s verteilt.

Wir suchen noch:

2 Krieger ( Off )

1  Schurken

2 Priester  ( 1 Shadow 1 Holy )

1 Jäger

3 Schamanen

2 Paladine ( 2 Holy )

2 Magier

1 Hexer

Ihr könnt euch auch auf www.wdz.siteboard.de informieren, 
oder Ichotolot, Milane und Sao in Game anschreiben. 

Gruß Icho


----------



## Icho (20. April 2007)

/push


----------



## Icho (23. April 2007)

Danke an die, die schon zu uns gekommen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icho (27. April 2007)

/Push


----------



## Icho (7. Mai 2007)

/Push


----------



## Icho (18. Mai 2007)

/Push zum letzten mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icho (25. Mai 2007)

/Push


----------



## Icho (31. Mai 2007)

Wir suchen noch dringend einen HOLY PALA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icho (20. Juni 2007)

/push


----------



## Icho (2. Juli 2007)

Neue HP.:  waechter-der-zeit.gildendkp.de


----------



## Saalex1 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr sucht verstarkung für eure gilde dann schau dir mal mein link an und sag mir ob ich was für euch bin.http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13049
MFG Saalex


----------



## Icho (3. Juli 2007)

Ich denke ja, der größte Teil bei uns ist 20+ und bei den Mages haben Wir einige die Schicht Arbeiten.

Also heißt es wird dort für die Kara Grp. viel Rotiert.

Gruß Icho

P.S. Bringe aber viel Humor mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

